# Welchen Kies für Regenerationsbereich?



## HOBI (9. März 2010)

Hallo!

Da es bald ernst wird, stellt sich mir gerade die Frage: Welchen Kies für Regenerationsbereich?
Reicht normaler Rollierschotter? 
Welchen Kies habt Ihr genommen? Welche Art, welche Größe?
Von wo habt ihr ihn gekauft? Unser Baggerunternehmen liefert auch Schotter... können wir solchen verwenden?

Danke für Eure Hilfe!
lg
Birgit


----------



## günter-w (10. März 2010)

*AW: Welchen Kies für Regenerationsbereich?*

Hallo Birgit, schon mal viel Erfolg bei euerm Projekt. Für den Regenerationsbereich nehme ich persölich gerne Sand 0/2 und decke in auf Korngröße mit Rundkies 16/32 ab. Darin wurzeln die Wasserpflanzen sehr gut und der Sand hat eine große Oberfläche für diie Wasserbakis. Alternativ kann mann auch Kies mit hohem Sandanteil nehmen. Schotter oder Splitt verwende ich zum Untergrund modelieren und um größere Steine zu unterbauen. Die Beschaffung bei mir in der Gegend ist recht einfach wir haben sehr viele Kiesgruben da kann man sich selbst abholen oder bringen lassen je nach Menge.


----------



## HOBI (11. März 2010)

*AW: Welchen Kies für Regenerationsbereich?*

Hallo Günther!
Danke! 
Das heißt, es ist eigentlich egal, was man genau nimmt, solange die Größe paßt. 
Hat es also nur optische Gründe, welche man nimmt?

Waren gestern bei einer Firma in unserer Nähe, wo es Natursteine zu kaufen gibt. Findlinge kosten dort pro Tonne 350 Euro. Was sagt ihr zu diesem Preis? Ist das in Ordnung?

Wüßte eigentlich nicht, wo ich sonst noch schauen soll.... ev. in Kiesgruben, falls die auch größere Findlinge haben...?

lg
Birgit


----------



## Digicat (11. März 2010)

*AW: Welchen Kies für Regenerationsbereich?*

Servus Birgit

Will ja kein Spielverderber sein .... 

Findlinge würde ich nur zu Zierzwecke oberhalb der Wasserlinie plazieren (platzieren)

Grund: Fadenalgen werden den Stein in kürzesterzeit überziehen ... und die sind sehr, sehr mühevoll, wenn überhaupt, zu beseitigen ...
Auch der 16/32 Schotter hat diesen Nachteil ....

 
Hier siehst du am Findling wie stark er veralgt ... auch am Schotter, sieht man leider schlecht

Glaube mir, spreche aus Erfahrung .....

Nimm lieber Kies bis 4mm Körnung ... das reinigen ist dann ein Kinderpiel ... einfach mit dem Gartenschlauch wegspritzen ....


----------



## laolamia (11. März 2010)

*AW: Welchen Kies für Regenerationsbereich?*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Birgit
> Anhang anzeigen 59309
> Hier siehst du am Findling wie stark er veralgt ... auch am Schotter, sieht man leider schlecht


 bis gestern haette ich gewettet das das ein frosch ist 
duck und weg


----------



## Annett (11. März 2010)

*AW: Welchen Kies für Regenerationsbereich?*

Hallo.

Also das mit Fadenalgen an Steinen kann ich nur bedingt bestätigen.
Ja, sie wachsen gern da, wo es warm ist und das sind flache Stellen mit Kiesbelag oder auch größere Feldsteine, welche halb im Wasser liegen, meistens.

Aber: Nachdem im alten Teich endlich ein Gleichgewicht bezüglich Nährstoffein- und -austrag hergestellt war, verschwanden so ziemlich alle Algen.
Fadenalgen fand man nur dort, wo sich abgestorbene Pflanzenteile im Teich sammelten, also beispielsweise neben/unter dem __ Sommerflieder und __ Hibiskus. Die beiden stehen relativ nah am Teich.
An den Steinen waren sie dagegen nur noch sehr selten. Eher schon im schneller warm werdenden Flachwasser.


----------



## Digicat (11. März 2010)

*AW: Welchen Kies für Regenerationsbereich?*

Servus Marco


laolamia schrieb:


> bis gestern haette ich gewettet das das ein frosch ist
> duck und weg


----------



## günter-w (11. März 2010)

*AW: Welchen Kies für Regenerationsbereich?*

Hallo Birgit, zu den Preisen kann ich nicht viel sagen das ist von Region bzw. Laand ser unterschiedlich. Bei uns bekomme ich zum Beispiel Wasserbausteine (Granit) Größe 150-400 für ca 20€ die Tonne + Fracht.  Bei den Algen habe ich die Gleiche Erfahung wie Annett gemacht nach ca 4 Jahren war in unserem Schwimmteich der Kies wieder sauber. Hier spielen aber sehr viele Faktoren der Wasserbiologie mit. Bei den großen Findlingen würde ich Helmut zustimmen. nur zu Zierzwecken und einzeln platzieren. Die Größe der Steine für den Pflanzbereich ist in erster Linie Optik, wichtig ist nur der höhere Sandanteil für die Pflanzfläche 
Gruß Günter


----------



## scholzi (12. März 2010)

*AW: Welchen Kies für Regenerationsbereich?*

 Leute


			
				Günter schrieb:
			
		

> Für den Regenerationsbereich nehme ich persölich gerne Sand 0/2


hast du da keine Probleme das sich der -boden zu sehr verdichtet und die Wurzeln faulen.
Ne Nummer gröber wäre doch besser.Oder liege ich falsch?



			
				Bitgit schrieb:
			
		

> Wüßte eigentlich nicht, wo ich sonst noch schauen soll.... ev. in Kiesgruben, falls die auch größere Findlinge


Also ich hab auch von der Kiesgrube Steine geholt, aber wirklich große hab ich da auch nicht bekommen, dafür hat mich die Tonne zum selber Sammeln 15€ gekostet!
Für die sind größere Steine Abfall.
Medium 4685 anzeigen


----------



## günter-w (13. März 2010)

*AW: Welchen Kies für Regenerationsbereich?*

Hallo Robert, unser Teich besteht jetzt seit 13 Jahren und hatte noch nie Probleme. Wie soll sich der Sand verdichten. Das was du vielleicht meinst ist die stabile Fläche  das ist aber das Wurzelgeflecht der Pflanzen die sich optimal in dem Sand ausbreiten können, daher kann man nach ca 2 bis 3 Jahren auf dem Sand ohne Probleme laufen ohne einzusinken aber der Sand ist nicht verdichtet das hab ich selbst schon getestet und Wurzeln sind auch nicht gefault.
Gruß Günter


----------



## scholzi (14. März 2010)

*AW: Welchen Kies für Regenerationsbereich?*

 Günter
Ich kenne es so von der Aquaristik und Quarzsand als Bodengrund
Wenn die Hohlräume zwischen den einzelnen Sandkörnern mit noch kleineren Sandkörnern gefüllt werden, 
verdichtet sich der Boden und es kommt kein Sauerstoff mehr ran und ohne Sauerstoff verfaulen die Wurzeln.
Soviel zur Theorie:smoki Aber bei dir scheint es ja zu funktionieren


----------



## HOBI (16. März 2010)

*AW: Welchen Kies für Regenerationsbereich?*

Hallo!

Wow, da hat sich ja einiges getan in den letzten Tagen!! Danke für die zahlreichen Antworten!
Also umso kleiner der Kies desto einfacher ist er zu reinigen... hab ich das richtig verstanden? Also nur 0/4er oder 0/8er verwenden.

Wie siehts eigentlich aus, wenn wir in einem Teil des Regenerationsbereichs einen Badebereich für Kinder anlegen möchten? Hätte einfach in diesen Bereich keine Pflanzen gesetzt sondern nur Kies gelassen. Geht das? Darf man drauf herumlaufen? Natürlich würden wir noch dickes Vlies unterlegen zwischen Folie und Kies. 

Vielen Dank!!
lg
Birgit


----------

